# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλουβί μεταφοράς παπαγάλου - εργασία

## alex1986lunatic

Για ενα μαθημα στο μεταπτυχιακο μου, εχω εργασια να σχεδιασω ενα κλουβι μεταφορας ζωου. Επελεξα λοιπον να σχεδιασω ενα για μεσαιου μεγεθους παπαγαλους. Παρακατω ειναι μερικα renderings γιατι θα μ' ενδιεφερε ν' ακουσω σχολια σας! Να ξερετε παντως οτι το μαθημα ειναι για το σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα, οποτε το προιον ειναι απλουστευμενο και χωρις ιδιαιτερη ερευνα. Γι αυτο μην κατσετε να το ψηριζετε...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται ξεψείρισμα  ::  είναι απλά καταπληκτικό  :: 

Βλέπω μια ωραία μεταλλική ανοξείδωτη πόρτα , με δύο δοχεία με την δυνατότητα αλλαγής ύψους , τρύπες στις δύο πλαϊνές πλευρές για την ρύθμιση τοποθέτησης της πατηθρας στο κατάλληλο ύψος και έναν καλό εξαερισμό στα τοιχώματα ! 
Μια ωραία και ξύλινη λαβή μεταφοράς που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθει και σαν σταντ οταν βγει ο παπαγάλος ! Πάρα πολύ καλό και κατάλληλα εξοπλισμένο ! 

Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να βάλει και τέσσερα ροδακια απο κάτω αλλά θεωρώ ότι ακόμα και ασφάλεια να είχαν ακινητοποιησης δε θα ήταν τόσο στατικά σωστό όπως είναι το δικό σου ! 

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο και αρκετά ψαγμένο , χρήσιμο και βολικό !  :Happy0159: 
Μπράβο και εύχομαι να έχεις το ανάλογο εξαίσιο αποτέλεσμα στην εργασία ! :Anim 25:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σ' ευχαριστω Μαριε για τα καλα σου λογια! Το σταντ και η πατηθρα ειναι πλαστικα, απλα εβαλα τετοιο χρωμα για να δημιουργει την ψευδαισθηση του ξυλου. Σε κλουβι μεταφορας θα απεφευγα το ξυλο για πιο ευκολο καθαρισμα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ πάντως, από πλευράς καταναλωτή, το αγόραζα! Είναι κλειστό γύρω γύρω να μην αγχώνεται το πουλάκι, αν το έχουμε να κοιτά εμάς θα είναι μια χαρά ήρεμο! Έχει πατήθρα για να μην κάθεται κάτω και λερώνεται, μπορεί να σκαρφαλώσει την πόρτα (εμένα το κάνουν στο μεταφορικό). Πάρα πολύ ωραίο και πρακτικό!

----------


## Ariadni

Αλεξανδρε τελειο!! Κι εγω θα το αγοραζα σιγουρα! Πραγματικα φοβερο! Αν θα ηθελα ισως κατιτις παραπανω θα ηταν ας πουμε να υπαρχει καποια σχαρα που να μπαινει στν πατο για να μην ερχεται το πουλακι σε αμεση επαφη με τις κουτσουλιτσες του! Αυτο μονο! Κατα τ αλλα ειναι καταπληκτικο! Σ ενδιαφερουν και οι διαστασεις ή δν εχει σημασια για την εργασια;

----------


## Esmi

Πολυ όμορφο Αλέξανδρε, πολύ ωραία κατασκευή!!Και γω επίσης θα το αγόραζα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κωνσταντινα νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η "καινοτομια" του, το οτι ειναι κλειστο απο τις πεντε πλευρες. Οσο εψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι αντιστοιχο. Το πλησιεστερο ειναι κλουβια για γατες/σκυλους που ειναι κλειστα απο τις τεσσερις. Αριαδνη μ' ενδιαφερουν οι διαστασεις. Ειναι 30χ45 χωρις το σταντ. Καλα δεν ειναι για μεσαιου μεγεθους; Οσο για τη σχαρα, ειπαμε το απλουστευσα. Αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω αμα θα βαζα.

----------


## Ariadni

Α οκ οκ! Εγω το ειπα για τη σχαρα σαν καταναλωτρια  ! Δηλαδη ειχα παρει περυσι ενα μεταφορικο απλο για γατες και για να μην παταει τις κουτσουλιες μιας και δεν ειχε πατηθρα ειχα βαλει μεσα σχαρες για φουρνακι!
Τωρα για τις διαστασεις μεσαιοι θεωρουνται και οι σενεγαλης που φτανουν τα 25 εκ μεσαιοι θεωρουνται και οι ζακο που φτανουν τα 35-40 εκ. Οποτε φανταζομαι λιγο μεγαλυτερο; Εσυ ξερεις!

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε τα κλουβια μεταφορας δινουν στα πουλια την δυνατότητα ίσα ισα να μην μπορουν να πηδηξουν! οποτε γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειναι πολυ πιο χαμηλο με την πατήθρα έτσι ωστε απλα να μην πατάει στο πάτο του κλουβιου δηλαδη 2 εκατοστα απο τον πάτο, οποτε κάνοντας κάτι τετοιο πρεπει ταυτοχρονα να αυξήσεις παρα πολυ το φαρδος και το βαθος του κλουβιου γιατι το πουλι πλεον θα έχει πολυ διαφορετική στάση και θα καταστρεφει την ουρά του! Επίσης δεν πρέπει να έχει τόσο πολύ φως.... το φως που χρειάζονται μέσα στο κλουβι ειναι το απαραιτητο για να βλέπουν να φάνε και να πιουν νερο! τίποτα παραπάνω! 
Καλο θα ήταν να έβλεπες επαγγελματικά κλουβια μεταφοράς παπαγάλων στο εξωτερικό! ΑΝ θες να σου βρώ εικόνες και διαστασεις πολύ ευχαρίστως!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για τα σχολια Δημητρη! Θες να μου στειλεις φωτο απ' αυτα που χεις στο μυαλο σου; Γιατι οσο το ψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι σαν αυτο που λες. Της μοδας ειναι τα υφασματινα που φοριουνται στην πλατη, κατι διαφανα εντελως ακρυλικα και τα κλασσικα με καγκελα! Για τις διαστασεις που λες διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχουν απο τη μια αυτα που λες αλλα υπαρχουν και τα ψηλα σαν αυτο που σχεδιασα. Τωρα τι ειναι καλυτερο για τη μεταφορα δεν εχω καταλαβει για να πω την αληθεια. Εμενα μου φαινεται παντως πιο βολικο για τον παπαγαλο να ειναι σε ορθια σταση με χωρο απο κατω για την ουρα παρα σε μακροστενο κλουβι.

Οχι για ζακο Αριαδνη. Το σκεφτομουν για κοκατιλ, κακαρικι, ρινγκνεκ, ροζελες και το πολυ κανενα σενεγαλης

----------


## mitsman

Σου έστειλα σε προσωπικό μηνυμα μια σελίδα οπου θα δεις πως ειναι τα κλουβια μεταφοράς παπαγάλων! Ισως δεν ειναι αυτό που θα ονειρευόσουν, ομως επειδη είναι κάτι που με απασχόλησε παρα πολυ κατα την μετακινηση των κοκατιλ μου για την παναττική έκθεση , ενα ταξίδι 23 ωρων, θεωρω οτι πρωταρχικός σκοπος των κλουβιων μεταφορας ειναι να μεταφερθουν τα πουλια απο το ένα μέρος στο άλλο χωρίς τον κίνδυνο να τραυματιστούν, κατι πολυ ευκολο οταν υπαρχει πατήθρα στο κλουβι με ενα απλο φτερουγισμα μπορει να σακατεψει την φτερουγα του! πρεπει να παραμένει το πουλί ήρεμο κατι που βοηθάει το σχετικό σκοτάδι και δεν το στρεσσάρουν οι έντονες αλλαγες φωτος οπως σε ενα πιο ανοιχτο κλουβι! πρεπει επισης το κλουβι να ειναι αρκετά ανετο ωστε αναλογα το είδος που θα φιλοξενήσει να μην του χαλάει τα φτερά!

----------


## erithacus

Προσωπικά δεν θα το αγόραζα για κάποιο είδος παπαγάλου...δε θα μπορείς να αποφύγεις κραδασμούς ή ταρακουνήματα και θα πέφτει πιθανολογώ το πτηνό συχνά "κάτω"...και αν τρομάξει όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε είτε θα τραυματίσει είτε θα σπάσει οδηγούς/ουρά/φτερούγες...Για τις ταιστρες επίσης θεωρώ οτι δεν είναι απαραίτητες (απεναντίας θα δημιουργήσουν νερά και τροφή τον περίγυρο)...Είναι συνήθως αρκετά στρεσσαρισμένα σε ένα ταξίδι (πόσο μάλλον στο πρώτο τους) για να έχουν όρεξη να κολατσήσουν....

----------


## Ariadni

Εμενα παντως σ εκεινο το φοβερο ταξιδι ειχε φαει και χορταρακια και ροδακινα και νερακι ειχε πιει.. Ειναι λιγο σχετικο το πως θα αντιδρα.. Γιατι λες οτι θ πεφτει;

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε εννοειται οτι όλα αυτα που συζητάμε ειναι καλοπροαιρετα! Το μαθημα σου ειναι σχεδιαστικό και δεν έχει να κάνει όσον αφορα την μεταφορα του παπαγάλου απλά σου λεμε γνωμες και απόψεις!!!! εσυ ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο που χρειάζεται για να περάσεις με άριστα το μαθημα σου!

Αν μπορουσες κάποια στιγμή βαλε μια φωτογραφια απο τα κλουβια μεταφορας που σου έστειλα γιατι δυσκολευομαι εγω με το κινητο!

Στα κλουβια αυτα υπάρχουν ταίστρες μέσα και ποτίστρες σε μπολακια! εννοειτε οτι ενα κλουβι μεταφορας πρέπει να ειναι σχεδιασμένο έτσι ωστε  να τρώνε και να πινουν τα πουλακια αλλιως θα τα βαζαμε σε ενα κουτακι με γριλιες για τον αέρα και τέρμα! 
Οταν ας πουμε φετος τα πουλια έκαναν ταξίδι 4 ημερων απο Ελλαδα στην Πορτογαλια για το παγκοσμιο, αλίμονο αν δεν έτρωγαν και επιναν!

----------


## katsou69

Αλέξανδρε το κλουβίσου είναι εφάμιλλο, αν όχι καλύτερο των ξένων. Χωράει άνετα Amazon και AfricanGrey. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να μπει σε παραγωγή. Με μια επιλογή διαφόρων χρωμάτωνκαι είσαι έτοιμος ! Έχε υπόψη σου το Kickstarter.

----------

